# 14bit MIDI Sherlock - Touchscreen Plugin Video



## jononotbono (Apr 9, 2021)

Howdy everyone,

I've just made a video on a touchscreen plugin I've been using for a while called Sherlock. It's by a dev called 14bit MIDI. I've seen a few people start using it now so I thought it would be fun to have a look at some it and make a video about it!

Here's a link if anyone is interested! 

Perfect Friday night in? 😂

Jono


----------

